# Отзывы > Казино >  Tìm hiểu quá trình nâng ngực bằng silicon

## khachhangtuvan

Em không nghĩ là giờ vẫn có người tìm hiểu *quá trình nâng ngực bằng silicon* luôn á. Phương pháp này hiệu quả có được lâu đâu mà thực hiện chứ. Mà nếu thực hiện nâng ngực nội soi đặt đặt túi thì có làm ảnh hưởng gì đến đầu vú không bệnh viện? Tại vì em sợ mất cảm giác đầu vú rồi cái sau này con em không còn bú sữa mẹ được á. Và chính xác thì hiệu quả của nâng ngực nội soi đặt túi là bao lâu? Mặc dù em nói lâu hơn túi silicon đó mà em cũng không chắc nữa bệnh viện. (Lan Anh – Đồng Nai)

Xem ngay thông tin tham khảo: *phương pháp nâng ngực không đau*

----------

